# George Karl lives in the twilight zone



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

You know...I have been one to support AC because of his defense and tough attitude, but in the last three games, he has been a turnover waiting to happen. LOVED that he hit Ray Allen though...why shoot the 3's when you're up that much? Expect retaliation.

That aside, this post is about Karl's consistent benching of Balkman, and continued use of AC in clutch situations.

Here's the skinny: Nuggs aren't playing D right now, and they are playing O like it was two years ago. No ball movement, no slashing, no teamwork...it's pass and shoot all night. THIS HAS GOT TO STOP!

Balkman is good enough to start when Kmart is out, but bad enough to DNP-CD when the team lacks hustle? This makes no sense.

I would love it if when Billups hits the pine, they do the following lineup...just ONCE:

PG-JR Smith
SG-Dahntay Jones
SF-Kleiza
PF-Balkman
C-Andersen

This team would hustle like crazy, play some mad D, and get some points. You have 3 point shooting, rebounding, defense, hustle...come on...this should be the second/third option, but get SOME burn together on some nights. Smiht has proven he's a better point than AC, and Jones, Balkman, and Andersen play really good D.

Karl is crazy...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

haha, what do you guys do without me here? Nobody around to ruffle any feathers.
George Karl. Not really a fan of the guy. Not sure what Balkman can do to get more PT. He should be in the game. He's not on Karls fave five. He's screwed. Same with all this Sam I Am and Hart signings talk. Kinda hard to see them playing with Karl's love for AC.
The Nuggets are actually looking good since Billups was brought in. They do one good thing and they don't finish the job. They needed to make a move a the deadline. Chicago make a great deal. We didn't. What can ya do.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

JR Smith is a bonehead and tries to play kobe too often

i love Chauncey , Kmart and Nene, they always seem to get open and slash 

hope these guys get out of the first round


----------

